# need CPU cooler



## noob (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I need aftermarket CPU cooler (Air cooled and not water)  for i5-2400 CPU.

I will be using CM 430 cabinet & Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H LGA 1155  motherboard


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2016)

CM Hyper 212X is a very good Air cooler.  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] - has i5-2400 and it serves him well afaik. 
Since you didn't specify your budget so in case you are willing to spend more then take a look into the offerings from Noctua. Afaik one of their model priced around 5k is regarded as the best air cooler ever.


----------



## noob (Jan 24, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> CM Hyper 212X is a very good Air cooler.  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] - has i5-2400 and it serves him well afaik.
> Since you didn't specify your budget so in case you are willing to spend more then take a look into the offerings from Noctua. Afaik one of their model priced around 5k is regarded as the best air cooler ever.



what are my options below 5K ? I want something just better than stock cooler and not top of the line cooler.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2016)

noob said:


> what are my *options below 5K* ?* I want something just better than stock cooler* and not top of the line cooler.



Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3,065.

Link:Cooler Master CPU COOLER HYPER 212X - Buy Cooler Master CPU COOLER HYPER 212X Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2016)

noob said:


> what are my options below 5K ? I want something just better than stock cooler and not top of the line cooler.



Cooler Master Hyper 212X should cost you around 3k and has ample air cooling to suit your needs. It will suffice even for over clocking purpose.
There are some offerings from Deepcool under 2k which will also suffice for your needs as you don't have a CPU unlocked for over-clocking.

- - - Updated - - -

Just make sure that you use a decent Thermal paste when installing the CPU Cooler - a proper application/applying procedure is more important of all for best results.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2016)

the TIM that CM supplies with the 212X is good. 
As Hrishi mentioned, the application method is most important.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys any thought about CM Hyper 103 ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 1, 2016)

topgear said:


> Guys any thought about CM Hyper 103 ?


----------



## shijilt (Feb 23, 2016)

Have beenusing "Cooler Master Hyper 212X" for 6 months. in idle CPU temperature doesn't go above 43 degree!! (its an AMD FX 4300 no OC). Max temp reach is 51 degree in full CPU stress.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


>



is that your thought??

- - - Updated - - -



shijilt said:


> Have beenusing "Cooler Master Hyper 212X" for 6 months. in idle CPU temperature doesn't go above 43 degree!! (its an AMD FX 4300 no OC). Max temp reach is 51 degree in full CPU stress.



for me it does not exceed 65C on my i5 2400


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2016)

Got Xigmatech Loki II - core i7 4770 load temp under 2GB [ high ] IBT 10 pass test - 80c max - ambient temp is 29c. TiM used - Deepcool Z5.


----------

